
Luna DNA Uses Blockchain to Share Genomic Data as a “Public Benefit” - bitoneill
https://www.xconomy.com/san-diego/2018/01/22/luna-dna-uses-blockchain-to-share-genomic-data-as-a-public-benefit/
======
bitoneill
_...encourage users to share their genomic information with scientists by
offering them “Luna Coins,” the company’s own version of digital
currency...Luna DNA does not provide genome sequencing services. Rather, users
would contribute their DNA sequencing from providers such as 23andMe and
Ancestry.com._

